# Where is SJC?



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't seen her around in a few days.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe she ran off with quickfics, who hasn't been around much either....I think those two were an item!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Well that would certainly explain things


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL!  Do they know about it yet?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was wondering about Linda Cannon-Mott, too. 

Maybe they are all...gasp!...reading their Kindles!

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Maybe she ran off with quickfics, who hasn't been around much either....I think those two were an item!


RovingSoul hasn't been around in 2-3 days either.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope these folks aren't having a party without inviting the rest of us


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Angela said:


> RovingSoul hasn't been around in 2-3 days either.


We haven't heard from her in a long while. Since shortly after she was made Moderator I think. Wonder what happened?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

HeeeeeRE I am. Thanks for missing me. I appreciate it.

Teninx is just jealous that I ran off with quickfics instead of him...lol.

I had lots of Doctor time with my Mother. Friday...doc's, today 6 hours; scan and doc. She's a trooper though. She just had her 8th chemo (breast cancer) we follow up this Fri. Then will get a bit of a break and start 7 weeks of daily radiation. *THANK GOODNESS for the KINDLE and all of YOU!!! *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> HeeeeeRE I am. Thanks for missing me. I appreciate it.
> 
> Teninx is just jealous that I ran off with quickfics instead of him...lol.
> 
> I had lots of Doctor time with my Mother. Friday...doc's, today 6 hours; scan and doc. She's a trooper though. She just had her 8th chemo (breast cancer) we follow up this Fri. Then will get a bit of a break and start 7 weeks of daily radiation. *THANK GOODNESS for the KINDLE and all of YOU!!! *


*Awwww, many hugs to mom!!!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> HeeeeeRE I am. Thanks for missing me. I appreciate it.
> 
> Teninx is just jealous that I ran off with quickfics instead of him...lol.
> 
> I had lots of Doctor time with my Mother. Friday...doc's, today 6 hours; scan and doc. She's a trooper though. She just had her 8th chemo (breast cancer) we follow up this Fri. Then will get a bit of a break and start 7 weeks of daily radiation. *THANK GOODNESS for the KINDLE and all of YOU!!! *


We're thinking of you and your Mom, SJC! Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sjc said:


> HeeeeeRE I am. Thanks for missing me. I appreciate it.
> 
> Teninx is just jealous that I ran off with quickfics instead of him...lol.
> 
> I had lots of Doctor time with my Mother. Friday...doc's, today 6 hours; scan and doc. She's a trooper though. She just had her 8th chemo (breast cancer) we follow up this Fri. Then will get a bit of a break and start 7 weeks of daily radiation. *THANK GOODNESS for the KINDLE and all of YOU!!! *


SJC... you are back!! Sorry to hear about your mom. I am about to have to do the same with my dad. Welcome back!!


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

YAY!  You're back.  So sorry to hear of your mom's illness though.  Praying for strength and courage for both of you!


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your mom. You both hang in there and tell her your fellow Kindlers on this board are rooting for her.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Welcome back. SJC & Angela, I will keep both of you and your parents in my prayers.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Welcome back. SJC & Angela, I will keep both of you and your parents in my prayers.


Thanks Suzanne... I thought I was going to be out until Wednesday, but the DD has wireless internet in the house I brought my laptop with me. I heard from my mom earlier this evening and Daddy will have a procedure done next week and then treatments will begin after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad that you're back and best for your mom. And if you ARE going to run off, well.....let me know, OK


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks all.  She is a tough cookie.  She had a double mastectomy in May.  Those chemo tx's are 2 1/2 hours long and they knock you on your A.  

Please everyone; get yearly mammograms and self-check in between; even if you are young.  My sis-in-law was hit at 36; she's ok. but the insurance companies need to get with the program 40 years (by their recommendation) is too old for a first mammography.  I know 4 people who were hit in their 30's.  Unfortunately 2 are no longer with us.

OK...I've said my peace.  Enjoy your day...I'm off to work.


----------

